# Lowes and home depot



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I went to the local Blowes to pick up three sheets of Densarmor (not sure on the spelling) They do not carry it anymore Then why is it we as Trades people are told this is the Best product to use in damp and wet areas,
but you have no supplier that sells it, when it first hit the market Blowes was going to carry it, well now that they don't sell that many sheets they have discontinued it and are now selling greenboard:w00t: I wonder who the braindead person who makes these choices:whistling I thought it was all about Green Building:laughing::thumbup:
Really it's all about the Bottom Line anymore.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

They'd rather carry foo foo crap then what's needed to build and maintain a home.

I once went in on a saturday to grab something and OMFG it was just like wal-mart


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Generally for larger construction projects, I'll deal with the local lumber and millwork distributor. However, for home projects or small jobs that I can't get everything I need with one stop at the L/M supplier, the big box will get my business as a matter of convenience. I'd prefer to deal with locally owned businesses, but if it's going to cost me half a day and half a tank of feul to get what I can in 30 minutes with one stop, I have no choice but the obvious. After all, everybody in business is driven by profit whether it be by volume sales or efficient business practices.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

None of my local suppliers carry it either
Blowes stopped selling it because people thought it was to hard to finish / didn't sell enough & replaced it with some lightweight purple crap now.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The purple board by national gypsum is anything but light.

I like it better than densarmor and the piece in the back yard has done fine.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Frankawitz said:


> I went to the local Blowes to pick up three sheets of Densarmor (not sure on the spelling) They do not carry it anymore Then why is it we as Trades people are told this is the Best product to use in damp and wet areas, but you have no supplier that sells it, when it first hit the market Blowes was going to carry it, well now that they don't sell that many sheets they have discontinued it.


Not sure if they're in your area but Menards carries it.

Problem I have is getting DensArmor Cote. I used to get that at Lowes but now it's gone and Menards does not carry it.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Frankawitz said:


> I went to the local Blowes to pick up three sheets of Densarmor (not sure on the spelling) They do not carry it anymore Then why is it we as Trades people are told this is the Best product to use in damp and wet areas,
> but you have no supplier that sells it, when it first hit the market Blowes was going to carry it, well now that they don't sell that many sheets they have discontinued it and are now selling greenboard:w00t: I wonder who the braindead person who makes these choices:whistling I thought it was all about Green Building:laughing::thumbup:
> Really it's all about the Bottom Line anymore.


The choices are made based upon who is buying what. When you start buying more DensArmour then Harry the Homeowner is buying drywall and installing it in his shower and then tileing it with premixed mastic, then they will carry it.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Not sure if they're in your area but Menards carries it.
> 
> *Problem I have is getting DensArmor Cote.* I used to get that at Lowes but now it's gone and Menards does not carry it.


When I don't go to V-Line,
I just use DuraBond.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

neolitic said:


> When I don't go to V-Line,
> I just use DuraBond.


No Homes Acres around me 

We do use Durabond for the first coat. My drywall guy doesn't like it for finish coats. I still have 1 60lbs bucket of DA Cote left. Shouldn't be a problem for a little while anyway.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

neolitic said:


> When I don't go to V-Line,
> I just use DuraBond.


I thought V-line folded up...


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> When you start buying more DensArmour then Harry the Homeowner is buying drywall and installing it in his shower and then tileing it with premixed mastic, then they will carry it.


Is that bad, using drywall and tiling over it in a shower? :laughing:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Frankawitz said:


> I went to the local Blowes to pick up three sheets of Densarmor (not sure on the spelling) They do not carry it anymore Then why is it we as Trades people are told this is the Best product to use in damp and wet areas,
> but you have no supplier that sells it, when it first hit the market Blowes was going to carry it, well now that they don't sell that many sheets they have discontinued it and are now selling greenboard:w00t: I wonder who the braindead person who makes these choices:whistling I thought it was all about Green Building:laughing::thumbup:
> Really it's all about the Bottom Line anymore.


There should be a supply house in your area that carry's it, Lowes and HD cater to HO's and handymen, you can't expect them to carry all the products that real contractors use.

They should have XP (barney board), that is the replacement for MR (green board), while Densarmor is better in most application, XP (barney board) is a good product as well.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

SLSTech said:


> None of my local suppliers carry it either
> Blowes stopped selling it because people thought it was to hard to finish / didn't sell enough & *replaced it with some lightweight purple crap* now.


Any of the major building supply houses should carry DensArmor in stock, I wouldn't consider Lowes or HD to be a supplier.

XP (Barney Board) is purple, but it is not lightweight crap, it is the replacement for MR (Green Board) in many cases XP will be just fine instead of using DensArmor.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

This is too bad ! I used it myself for a few Baths that I had done & I thought it was far superior to other stuff like the purple board that my Local lumberyard sells. That just seems like the greenboard they used to sell. Densarmour is made with fiberglass particles & not paper making it more water resistant than others. I'm done doing baths, but I'd like to find out who sells it here to direct people to it............


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

mrmike said:


> This is too bad ! I used it myself for a few Baths that I had done & I thought it was far superior to other stuff like the purple board that my Local lumberyard sells. That just seems like the greenboard they used to sell. Densarmour is made with fiberglass particles & not paper making it more water resistant than others. I'm done doing baths, but I'd like to find out who sells it here to direct people to it............


I use XP (barney board) in damp locations but never behind tile unless it is a backsplash in a kitchen.

I always use a cementious backer board like Durock behind tile in wet locations like showers and bathtubs.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

ChrWright said:


> I thought V-line folded up...


Home Acres bought them, but
they are supposed to continue
with the same mgt. team.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

So much for press releases,
my "V-Line" bookmark just took me
to the Home Acres web site. :blink:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

neolitic said:


> So much for press releases,
> my "V-Line" bookmark just took me
> to the Home Acres web site. :blink:


I drove by the V-line on 71st a couple weeks ago and it looked shut down. FOR LEASE, out front and the yard was empty.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I guess I have to do the phone calls, I will give all the suppliers a call to see who carrys it. I guess when it come to the box stores I will only use them for every day items, From now on I guess I'll have to use the one supplier that carrys mason and drywall products and drive pass the Blowes and Cheapo's
I know it's gonna cost more in price and gas now, just what I didn't need more costs while the Low Ballers come in with Blowes and Cheapo products


----------



## tuffplay (Sep 27, 2009)

id rather save green then go green,


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

tuffplay said:


> id rather save green then go green,


Huh? Not sure what DensArmor has to do with being green. We use it to help keep a bathroom or any area subject to moisture, mold free. And I'm sure that's not the kind of "green" you're talking about :laughing:

Then again, I suppose with a playground, you don't have to worry about it so much. Lucky you. :thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

ChrWright said:


> I drove by the V-line on 71st a couple weeks ago and it looked shut down. FOR LEASE, out front and the yard was empty.


From Home Acres web site....
They are at 71st and Guion.

17- Indianapolis West
4333 W 71st Street
Indianapolis, IN 46268
Phone (317)-546-1588
Fax (317)-543-5721

18- Indianapolis East
1477 S Franklin Road
Indianapolis, IN 46239
Phone (317)-352-8170
Fax (317)352-8223


I've been driving by the Franklin Road
location, they opened there and turned
Fishers on Kitley into a warehouse.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I ended up using Greenboard from Blowes, I was measuring up a piece to put up in the ceiling, I see the makers of the GB Lafarge have cut the width from 48" to 47 7/8's"  I guess drywall is going like lumber 2x4 (1 1/2"x 3 1/2") :thumbsup:
I would think before long we'll build in Metrics:w00t:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Frankawitz said:


> I ended up using Greenboard from Blowes, I was measuring up a piece to put up in the ceiling, I see the makers of the GB Lafarge have cut the width from 48" to 47 7/8's"  I guess drywall is going like lumber 2x4 (1 1/2"x 3 1/2") :thumbsup:
> I would think before long we'll build in Metrics:w00t:


You should have used XP (Barney Board) instead, I don't think we can even get MR (Green Board) down here anymore.


----------



## dvon104 (Jun 23, 2007)

its all about inventory dollars and especially in these times keeping cost down...say your the supplier....and 

your stocking ABC widgets, they cost more and do perform better but you also stock XYZ widgets they cost alot less do not perform as well but they do perform...you sell a boat load of XYZ ..to the rate as much 3 to 5 times more than ABC widgets....Those ABC widgets are consuming inventory dollars by just being on the shelf ....every inch of shelf space has a dollar value as well as the material on the shelf

If the ABC widgets are not moving its costing money...you dump the product (sell at cost) you quit stocking that item and either increase your XYZ or find replacement for those inventory dollars and space ...now there is a good chance that if I increase my inventory of XYZ, I can get a better price from my supplier ...do I lower the price if they are moving at the current price ...maybe for a few whales...but no I keep price the same and increase my gross margin dollars...

In a nut shell suppliers and even the big boxes only stock and sell what moves. We cant stock everything nor make everyone happy ..but most do try

I hope I am helping you guys...one reason I joined is to try to help contractors undertsand what happens in the back rooms of your suppliers...and vice-versa...if I can learn from hear what chaps your A** ...it will help me ..help my customers with a better understanding of what they go through.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Dvon,
I understand how supply and demand works, the thing is as contractors all we hear is this crap about building green, then when you go to buy the materials and you can't find anyone who carrys it, Then why bother even bring it to market But it's all about the Bottom Line:whistling So the manufactures need to backoff of this pushing Green Building just more BS!
The big box stores are only going to see a minimun amount of business from me. There are a few smaller lumber yards and drywall suppliers I will use instead of Blowes and Cheapo, The Big Boxes have put so many small Mom & Pop stores out of business, so maybe it's times to put them to a slow death :laughing:
But Joe Blow HO will keep shopping there


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Frankawitz said:


> Dvon,
> I understand how supply and demand works, the thing is as contractors all we hear is this crap about building green, then when you go to buy the materials and you can't find anyone who carrys it, Then why bother even bring it to market But it's all about the Bottom Line:whistling So the manufactures need to backoff of this pushing Green Building just more BS!
> The big box stores are only going to see a minimun amount of business from me. There are a few smaller lumber yards and drywall suppliers I will use instead of Blowes and Cheapo, The Big Boxes have put so many small Mom & Pop stores out of business, so maybe it's times to put them to a slow death :laughing:
> But Joe Blow HO will keep shopping there


The manufacturers are following what the public wants and right now the push is for green building.

Blowes is not the manufacturer, they are not a supply house they are a retailer that targets homeowners and Do It Yourselfer's, not contractors, most contractors do not buy their material from retailer's, so they are not going to have all of the products that a contractor wants to use.

I still think it is funny you complained about not being able to get densarmor but used MR (greenboard) instead, IMO if you want to do a job do it right the 1st time even if it takes longer to get the material you want to use.

Just because the board is green does not mean you are following green builidng practices, I have always followed green building practices because when I get a job and do it, I get paid and money is green.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

When did DensArmor become a green material? :blink:

Now if they had wallboard that was made from organic clay, wrapped in hemp paper sealed with natural soy juice.....:whistling


----------

